# [EVDL] Space efficient Kokam 70Ah cell connections for racing motorcycle ?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Have you seen what John Weyland is doing on the white zombie? I don't 
know if these are the same cells, but his arrangement is well thought 
out if not easy to implement. He has pics and description on his 
site. www.plasmaboyracing.com

Kelly

Sent from my whatzehoosits

On Apr 4, 2010, at 12:20 PM, Henry Palonen <[email protected]> 


> wrote:
> 
> > Good evening from Finland
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Kelly Hales kirjoitti 5.4.2010 kello 2.25:

> Have you seen what John Weyland is doing on the white zombie? I don't 
> know if these are the same cells, but his arrangement is well thought 
> out if not easy to implement. He has pics and description on his 
> site. www.plasmaboyracing.com


Thanks for the link, have read it before but didn't notice the new battery packs. Looks like a very complicated setup. Is this the only way - to go with CNC-manufactured parts with many different parts to manufacture ? Our continous currents are nowhere near John's currents, so simpler methods could do fine. Possibly something similar that an user "cell_man" [1] is doing at Endless-sphere. Simpler to manufacture and not so heavy (thanks Osmo S. for PM'ing me the link). 

I don't know if anyone is using the method "#5" that Kokam themself suggest. It involves just plastic pieces that press the tabs together, along with pins that hold them in place, picture at [2]. Something like that could be the solution, since there would be only few plastic similar pieces to manufacture and available space is also optimized. Is anyone using that method already ? I'm thinking that perhaps rods would not go through tabs, making it even more simpler to manufacture. Then, of course, there should be enough friction to keep the cell tabs together, between plastics. Bending them over each other could help in obtaining good contact. Then there is the issue of connecting BMS to the setup. I don't yet know how we should do this if we go with Delrin (POM) assembly.

[1] http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=15093&p=249709&hilit=+cellman#p249974
[2] http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/FJdhZES_LnbbuVCGI4ds9g?feat=directlink

With very best regards,

Henry Palonen
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100405/dc7bace5/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

